# Punch I used for gift tags



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just started playing to make 6 yr old grand a birthday card and just laid these out for ideas. I like this punch


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

Very pretty, like the embossing also


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Very pretty&#128158;


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you make your own envelopes as well? I bought a set of plastic templates years ago and love them!


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

No have never made envelopes


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Do you make your own envelopes as well? I bought a set of plastic templates years ago and love them!


I make mine and it is ideal cause it seems so many sizes needed for the various cards...I use the we R memory keepers envelope punch board..it is wonderful


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am going to look for it


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I make mine and it is ideal cause it seems so many sizes needed for the various cards...I use the we R memory keepers envelope punch board..it is wonderful


http://www.weronthenet.com/Envelope_Punch_Board


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.weronthenet.com/Envelope_Punch_Board


I use mine also to make the nice boxes that holds the 6 cards and envelopes...makes a lovely gift...


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

The cut-out created by this punch makes such a nice frame for your flower inserts. Very pleasing effect.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> The cut-out created by this punch makes such a nice frame for your flower inserts. Very pleasing effect.


Thanks and there again I find I like the more feminine look for my cards...guess none of the men in my life will get cards lol


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful as usual. I love all your work. So crisp.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You just keep getting better!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Very creative as usual. May I ask the name/style number of the punch and the embossing folder? To be honest, I love your cards and want to make something similar without totally stealing your designs.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Very creative as usual. May I ask the name/style number of the punch and the embossing folder? To be honest, I love your cards and want to make something similar without totally stealing your designs.


The punches are Ek or Martha Stewart I got at michaels and folder is by darice. I'd be flattered


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I would be lost without my envelope punch board. You'll find many uses for it on You Tube just by entering "envelope punch board." Makes boxes and bags, as well as envelopes. It's awesome!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

caat said:


> I would be lost without my envelope punch board. You'll find many uses for it on You Tube just by entering "envelope punch board." Makes boxes and bags, as well as envelopes. It's awesome!


Yes I totally agree and so easy to use


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought a Martha Stewart doily punch and it broke after using it a few times. Of course I had thrown out the receipt but I'm trying to stay away from that brand of punches. I can't find an address that I can write to that company to complain.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I bought a Martha Stewart doily punch and it broke after using it a few times. Of course I had thrown out the receipt but I'm trying to stay away from that brand of punches. I can't find an address that I can write to that company to complain.


Wow that is awful...I have several of hers now and had no problems at all..go back to the store and see if you can get an address off another MS punch ..I dont happen to have any packaging as I throw it away right away


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have done that--went to Michaels and looked at the MS packaging but didn't find any info. The bad part is that I punched on paper-not even card stock so it's probably just a bad punch in the first place.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I also use an envelope punch board. Most times I buy blank card sets in AC Moore. For the few occasions I make my cards from card stock alone I use the punch board. I have just recently make small boxes with the board also. They were great.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I also use an envelope punch board. Most times I buy blank card sets in AC Moore. For the few occasions I make my cards from card stock alone I use the punch board. I have just recently make small boxes with the board also. They were great.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Very pretty! Don't know if you remember me but I thought your butterflies were so beautiful and that it would be something my GD and I could do together. I asked you a bunch of questions! I just recently returned from visiting with my son and his family. The minute I walked in the door my GD said, "do you want to work on crafts Grandma?" She was so excited when she saw all the supplies I had brought with me. We had such fun making cards for her teacher and a few friends. We're taking the punches with us when we go on vacation just in case we have a rainy day. Thanks for the new craft!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I have done that--went to Michaels and looked at the MS packaging but didn't find any info. The bad part is that I punched on paper-not even card stock so it's probably just a bad punch in the first place.


http://shop.marthastewart.com/category/58390012521/1/Craft-Tools-and-Punches.htm


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knittnnana said:


> Very pretty! Don't know if you remember me but I thought your butterflies were so beautiful and that it would be something my GD and I could do together. I asked you a bunch of questions! I just recently returned from visiting with my son and his family. The minute I walked in the door my GD said, "do you want to work on crafts Grandma?" She was so excited when she saw all the supplies I had brought with me. We had such fun making cards for her teacher and a few friends. We're taking the punches with us when we go on vacation just in case we have a rainy day. Thanks for the new craft!


Oh that is wonderful and so kind of you to send this note! It makes for a fun time with the kids but nice memories also. Enjoy!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Your cards are so beautiful. After all that work I would not be giving them away. :thumbup: :?


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

For myself I really like the purple one!
Awhile back I said I was looking for my petal punches and I have found them :lol: they are from Stamping Up.
really love all the things you do :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

It really is amazing all the different creative ideas that just pop out of that head of yours.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful cards, I love the layout and colours of both cards.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty cards, love the embossed design also


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

These are both very beautiful.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Your cards are incredibly beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> http://shop.marthastewart.com/category/58390012521/1/Craft-Tools-and-Punches.htm


Where in the world did you find that web site? I couldn't find any at all. Thanks so much. I have submitted a complaint to them.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Where in the world did you find that web site? I couldn't find any at all. Thanks so much. I have submitted a complaint to them.


Oh great keep us posted on how you make out!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

wow!!! very nice and i love the colors


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> wow!!! very nice and i love the colors


Thank you ..I have to say they did come pout prettier in life..


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful Sue!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty cards


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tweeter said:


> very pretty cards


thank you...i am trying to just use the few things I have now and make up as many different looks as I can with a few punches, folders and papers...


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Very creative as usual. May I ask the name/style number of the punch and the embossing folder? To be honest, I love your cards and want to make something similar without totally stealing your designs.


There is a name for it. Its called to CASE (Copy and Share Everything)but its a good thing that you want to copy something or change it a little bit by using a different embossing folder or flower. But being inspired by others and what they do is how the craft and artist world works. I know I would feel honored that someone liked what I did enough to make their own just like it or similar.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thank you ..I have to say they did come pout prettier in life..


My camera never seems to do my cards justice.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kaylink said:


> There is a name for it. Its called to CASE (Copy and Share Everything)but its a good thing that you want to copy something or change it a little bit by using a different embossing folder or flower. But being inspired by others and what they do is how the craft and artist world works. I know I would feel honored that someone liked what I did enough to make their own just like it or similar.


I really do not ever mind if someone duplicates something I do...rather flattering. I suppose if you lived right here near me and copied and I was trying to sell my cards at craft fairs etc then I"d feel bad...


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I really do not ever mind if someone duplicates something I do...rather flattering. I suppose if you lived right here near me and copied and I was trying to sell my cards at craft fairs etc then I"d feel bad...


I think we would all feel the same way.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I really do not ever mind if someone duplicates something I do...rather flattering. I suppose if you lived right here near me and copied and I was trying to sell my cards at craft fairs etc then I"d feel bad...


Sue, your cards are always stunning, I am a beginner at this craft but enjoy doing it. I have not come across an envelope maker or anything for embossing. Please point me in the right direction to obtain these two items.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Sue, your cards are always stunning, I am a beginner at this craft but enjoy doing it. I have not come across an envelope maker or anything for embossing. Please point me in the right direction to obtain these two items.


Gosh I am in the USA and we have michaels, hobby lobby, ac moore and Joanns here and those are the places I get my supplies...I do not order online but there are many sites for these things...wish I could be of more help...


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Gosh I am in the USA and we have michaels, hobby lobby, ac moore and Joanns here and those are the places I get my supplies...I do not order online but there are many sites for these things...wish I could be of more help...


Thank you, even knowing that these items exist - now I can pester my local Art & Hobby store to source them for me. I am careful about ordering on line, too easy to forget that you are using real money & items have to be paid for!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Thank you, even knowing that these items exist - now I can pester my local Art & Hobby store to source them for me. I am careful about ordering on line, too easy to forget that you are using real money & items have to be paid for!!!!


well good luck
since I posted the gift tags I have added snowflakes to the red ones and flowers and butter flies to the other colors...adds a lot really..much nicer


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> well good luck
> since I posted the gift tags I have added snowflakes to the red ones and flowers and butter flies to the other colors...adds a lot really..much nicer


They sound lovely


----------



## Dee Franklin (Aug 21, 2014)

That's really pretty. What punch is it and where did you get it?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Dee Franklin said:


> That's really pretty. What punch is it and where did you get it?


It is a martha stewart and I got it at Michaels or A C Moore..not sure..most I get at Michaels


----------



## Dee Franklin (Aug 21, 2014)

Great, there's one near me. I'll print the picture and take it in. Thank You!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Dee Franklin said:


> Great, there's one near me. I'll print the picture and take it in. Thank You!!


good I hope you are able to find it


----------

